# Has anyone tried EPH-500 Extreme ?



## idiotic_as_hell (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey.

I was wondering if anyone tried these :

http://101fitnesspharma.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/EPH500.jpg 




Ephedrine Hydrochloride 60mg



Caffeine Anhydrous 150mg



Dispersible Aspirin 30mg



Synephrine 35mg



L-Tyrosine 50 mg



Ma huang 125mg



Narnegin 50mg


It sounds like it is a very potent fat burner, however I'm doubting the quantities advertised are legit..

Thanks !


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

cant share sources mate, i'd remove the link

ingredient profile and name of product is enough in terms of getting feedback

EDIT - just saw its pic link only, my bad


----------



## idiotic_as_hell (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone ?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Too much eph to be legit, and not safe if it is legit.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Too much eph to be legit, and not safe if it is legit.


----------



## idiotic_as_hell (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay.

As a side note, I guarantee you whatever drugs you're doing to maintain that physique (assuming that's you in your avatar) is around 10 times more dangerous than 60 mg of Ephedrine.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

idiotic_as_hell said:


> Okay.
> 
> As a side note, I guarantee you whatever drugs you're doing to maintain that physique (assuming that's you in your avatar) is around 10 times more dangerous than 60 mg of Ephedrine.


An appropriate user name I see lol. Thank you for your concern.

Take 2 of them tabs, 3 times day :thumb:


----------

